# Open debridement OR Arthrotomy



## kelliey (Sep 22, 2016)

Diagnosis = Chronic left patellar tendinitis and tendinosis status post tendon rupture repair
Procedure = Open debridement of left patellar tendinosis with healing response procedure

Note states " I began by making longitude incision over the inferior pole of the patella on the left side.  The patella tendon was exposed.  There was inflammatory tissue superficial to the tendon which was debrided.  I then made small longitudinal splits in the patella tendon 2-3 mm just inferior to the inferior pole of the patella.  These splits in the tendon were then copiously irrigated to remove bone residue and lightly decorticate the inferior pole of the patella."

Arthrotomy Knee 27310
OR
Dedridement 11043


----------

